# What web-browser would you recommend & why?



## nicnap (Jul 26, 2010)

I use Firefox (now 3.6.8). I am looking for a more streamlined, faster browser. Does anyone use K-Meleon? How is it? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tripel (Jul 26, 2010)

I use Chrome. Switched from Firefox several months ago. I wanted something simpler and faster, and that's what I got.


----------



## nicnap (Jul 26, 2010)

I gave chrome a shot; I may re-install it, though. I don't remember why I didn't stay with it...there was a reason; I guess I should have written it down.


----------



## Curt (Jul 26, 2010)

I use chrome. There are some things it does not support, though, like rss feeds.


----------



## JML (Jul 26, 2010)

I use Firefox and Chrome at home and Internet Explorer at work. I prefer Firefox because of ad blocker. However, Firefox doesn't work as well on my Mac at home for some reason. Chrome is nice as well and is faster than Firefox. I have to use IE at work because some of the government websites that we use don't print correctly with Firefox. I am willing to give up some speed just to be done with some of the junky ads that always come up so my vote is for Firefox.


----------



## Marrow Man (Jul 26, 2010)

I've tried Opera and liked it. If not for Firefox, it would be my browser of choice.


----------



## nicnap (Jul 26, 2010)

Joshua said:


> nicnap said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone use K-Meleon?
> ...


 
Ah, yes, you are welcome. I left that door wide open. Let me rephrase: does anyone here on the PB make regular use of K-Meleon? Does anyone here on the PB use it as their primary web browser?

---------- Post added at 02:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:48 PM ----------




Marrow Man said:


> I've tried Opera and liked it. If not for Firefox, it would be my browser of choice.


 
I have tried Opera too...but again, there was a reason that I wasn't satisfied. I may give it another chance.

---------- Post added at 02:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:49 PM ----------

What about Maxthon? Does anyone here on the PB make regular use of Maxthon, or have it as their primary browser?


----------



## Whitefield (Jul 26, 2010)

In Windows I use Firefox and Safari.
In Linux I use Firefox (no Safari available), and 
On Ipod Touch I use Opera.


----------



## Berean (Jul 26, 2010)

Maxthon is simply a front-end for IE. It uses IE's engine.


----------



## JBaldwin (Jul 26, 2010)

I use Startpage.

---------- Post added at 10:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:02 PM ----------

I use it because they do not record your searches, and I rarely have trouble finding what I want on the first or second page.


----------



## TaylorOtwell (Jul 26, 2010)

Firefox. I mainly stick with it for the extensions. But, for pure speed, I would go for Chrome. Firefox 4 may have some speed improvements though, and it also includes some significant UI changes that are similar to Chrome's style. It is currently in beta.


----------



## EricP (Jul 26, 2010)

As a later in life Mac user, I've found Safari average in speed, average with pop ups/security. Chrome seems faster but strongly Google linked. I'd agree with others that there are still certain governmental sites that I just can't emulate Internet Explorer well enough to use, and so I have to find a Windows computer and use IE. For me Firefox always seemed to try to be too much and do too much, and didn't add too much to the Mac environment (it helped a lot in my Windows days of old, however).


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jul 26, 2010)

Firefox, for the extensions like AdBlockPlus. The only place it doesn't work well for me is our church webpage--forministry runs better in IE (copy and paste only works there, for example).


----------

